# New wheels on the Goat today!



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Put these on today and snapped a few pics with my phone. Hopefully I can get some better pics with a real camera soon and post more. What do you guys think?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They look real nice!! :cheers


----------



## Sloop_John_B (Mar 22, 2008)

I would make a comment but I am too busy eating a Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki Sandwich from Subway:willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

they look very nice......chrome and black always looks nice together....Good choice of rims!!!:cheers


----------



## Nizidramanii'yt (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks sharp!


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

It's a very nice look!:cheers


----------



## stimeybob (Jan 10, 2007)

Very nice choice, looks great!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice wheels, thats one stealthy GTO! :cheers


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Where did u get the side marker lights? Home made or order it?


----------



## FASTKNIGHT05 (Sep 17, 2008)

looks very nice:agree


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

She sure does look good. :cheers


----------



## BrienCharles (Mar 11, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

Car looks sweet, I like your sap parts also.


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

awesome


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

Dig It!!!!


----------

